# Best Bets from the Darkside



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Let's talk best buys in Cuban cigars (yeah, that again :lol.

Naturally, a lot of "cheap & cheerfuls" are going to fit the bill. But this time let's also open it up to the whole field at whatever price as long as that price still represents a great value for what you get for your money. And I don't just mean "worth it", otherwise nearly every cigar coming out of Cuba would qualify. Nope, I mean the real standouts!

I'll mention a few to get the ball rolling:









*Bolivar Royal Coronas* - Probably my favorite Robusto. Even though they somehow got the reputation awhile back for being, I dunno', less powerful or less Bolivar-ish (?) than other Boli's, I think they hit a perfect balance of prominent flavors in a distinct (and plenty powerful) profile. Most BRC's are rolled at the Partagas factory and the quality shows, with construction problems a rarity. We all like to shop for sales, and I think my average cost on these is just over $7.00, though the tubos version will push that up a couple of bucks (not really necessary with these, whereas with their cousin the RyJ Short Churchill I've found enough good reason to always buy the tubed ones). That's a steal in my book!









*H. Upmann Magnum 46* - What can I say? Since SLR Serie A's disappeared these are my favorite Coronas Gordas. Smooth, round flavors that are just perfect from the first puff on, then kick it up a notch by the final third. At about $8.00, give or take, these are darn hard to beat for the money. And for those of you who don't care for box-pressed cigars (though personally I do) you'll be happy your Mag46's come in cabs of 25 "in-the-round". They're also offered _en tubos,_ though as with the BRC's, not necessary. They are predominantly rolled at the H. Upmann factory. And though that's preferable, there are a few other factories producing them that do a fine job on them as well.









*Partagas Mille Fleurs *- IMO these have to be the most outstanding example of the "cheap & cheerful" genre. Although there's some variance with quite a number of factories producing them, they all seem to have their charms whether you pull a dark and oily "in your face" PMF or a silky smooth light wrapper delivering a little more nuance. Lately I expect to pay between $3.50 and $4.00 apiece for these, and worth every penny even though I lament past specials that yielded a price under $3.00. Part of the secret here is the 42 RG that keeps the flavors sharp and focused. True, you're not going to get a lot of complexity with these, but a one-note cigar suits me just fine when that note is so darn good. Oh, and I should also point out the *Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales* and *Partagas Aristocrats* that are essentially interchangeable with the PMF's in flavor, value, and availability.









*Vegueros Tapados* - A hidden gem if I ever saw one. I know I keep touting these over and over, but that's just how good they are for about $5.00 average (and even as low as $4.00 when you catch them right). At 4.7" x 46 these are like a Short Coronas Gordas to me (though HSA prefers to promote them as a Fat Petit Corona). I've said it before and I'll say it again, the profile strikes me as a marriage between H. Upmann and Montecristo. Med-full with plenty of that fabled Cuban "twang". The first iteration of the Vegueros line fell flat; so much so that HSA reinvented the brand in 2014 with a new blend in all new vitolas (and new bands to boot!). But I guess the marca's so-so reputation in a previous life has hampered them really catching on. I just don't hear a lot about them outside of Puff and a couple of other places where I like to think I've had some influence spreading the word. But they are definitely worth a try and very much a best value IMO. And, BTW, their 52 RG sibling *Vegueros Entretiempos* are just as good (as will be the new 50 RG *Vegueros Centrofinos* when they hit the market soon I hope).

Well, that's all I've got time for at this sitting. But no doubt I'll be back with more, and hope to hear from you guys what you think are the standouts in bang-for-the-buck!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Subbed....love these threads....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

*Best Values from the Darkside*

Great selection of smokes Jack! As a newer Cuban cigar smoker my knowledge is limited but, that doesn't mean I can't tell a good deal $$$/quality with what I've smoked.

Partagas PCE great profile and the draw is always spot on.

HUHC although some I've tried have been a bit tight that won't stop me from buying more.

The BRC for sure at sale or regular just a great cigar. Haven't had a bad one yet!

RYJ petite Churchill. Grabbed a box with BOOMER and damn if they're not fantastic.

HU Corona Majors great mild cigar with plenty of body

No box purchase yet but, the few San Cristobal El Principe have also been fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kidvegas said:


> Great selection of smokes Jack! As a newer Cuban cigar smoker my knowledge is limited but, that doesn't mean I can't tell a good deal $$$/quality with what I've smoked.
> 
> Partagas PCE great profile and the draw is always spot on.
> 
> ...


NO RGP.. I'VE LOST ALL FAITH IN HUMANITY. You were smoking those like someone was gonna take em from ya.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> NO RGP.. I'VE LOST ALL FAITH IN HUMANITY. You were smoking those like someone was gonna take em from ya.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol....how could I of forgotten those? :facepalm: another very good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> NO RGP.. I'VE LOST ALL FAITH IN HUMANITY. You were smoking those like someone was gonna take em from ya.





Kidvegas said:


> Lol....how could I of forgotten those? :facepalm: another very good smoke


Is that the Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extra or Perlas you're talking about?

Personally, I'm no great fan of Panetelas (not in Rafael Gonzales livery, nor Quinteros, or even Por Larranaga). The ones I've had never treated me right, especially at $3+ for a very small _tripa corta _cigar (short filler). For about the same money, and a few rings up, I'll go for Partagas Habaneros or RyJ Belvederes to do the same "small & skinny" job (usually as a morning smoke with coffee for me).

If you mean RG Perlas, I'm more on board with ya', though lately I'm inclined to grab an RyJ Regalias de Londres, RyJ Coronitas en Cedro, or even a Partagas Coronas Junior out of the toolbox instead... maybe pony up an extra chip to upgrade to a Monte #5 when I feel deserving.

OTOH, the Rafael Gonzalez Petit Coronas is a best-of-breed staple I hope to never run out of if I want Rafael Gonzalez properly represented in my humidors. We're talkin' $3 and change for the Panetelas (overpriced IMO) or about the same for the Perlas (pretty much par) or another buck for the Petit Corona (winner, winner, chicken dinner).

Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

I love these threads first off. So informative . When the majority hear Cuban cigars most are thinking the price of admission is $15 and up. Truth is you can get a very good smoke for around $5 sometimes even less on sale. Sometimes a tad more. Some may not prefer the smaller size but for me it is perfect. A few that come to mind are the Partagas shorts, HUHC and my newest discover Vegueros Mananitas. Which leads me to my next question. I see that @curmudgeonista has left this one out of his choices of Vegueros. Are the other sizes that much different? Different blend ? 
Once again @curmudgeonista I thank you for starting this thread. I know every other message I have sent you I have mentioned starting a "Cheap and cheerfuls 2.0 "

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I do the cheap and cheerful thing once in a while. Jack's threads have been very helpful in guiding me. I think you all have made some wonderful suggestions. That will help all members that are trying to save a buck. In the end the worst or rather most disappointing Cuban Cigar i have ever smoked. Was still more satisfying than any Non Cuban i can think of. I have no suggestions to add i think you all got it covered. Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I do the cheap and cheerful thing once in a while. Jack's threads have been very helpful in guiding me. I think you all have made some wonderful suggestions. That will help all members that are trying to save a buck.* In the end the worst or rather most disappointing Cuban Cigar i have ever smoked. Was still more satisfying than any Non Cuban i can think of.* I have no suggestions to add i think you all got it covered. Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


Now that's just downright blasphemy.:grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Is that the Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extra or Perlas you're talking about?
> 
> Personally, I'm no great fan of Panetelas (not in Rafael Gonzales livery, nor Quinteros, or even Por Larranaga). The ones I've had never treated me right, especially at $3+ for a very small _tripa corta _cigar (short filler). For about the same money, and a few rings up, I'll go for Partagas Habaneros or RyJ Belvederes to do the same "small & skinny" job (usually as a morning smoke with coffee for me).
> 
> ...


I've had both the panetelas and perlas from a split with some fine brothers within the forum. Both were good and as Dino said I was smoking them like crazy lol...I'd definitely smoke them again. The only RG PC I've tried was also great and personally I really enjoy the 42rg cigars the size just seems to work for me and the prices that most PC can be found at definitely helps..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Pag#11 said:


> ...my newest discover Vegueros Mananitas. Which leads me to my next question. I see that @*curmudgeonista* has left this one out of his choices of Vegueros. Are the other sizes that much different? Different blend ?


Vegueros Mananitas are good enough, but I do get a different flavor profile from them than the others wearing the same band. That's not the main reason I left them out, though. It's that I don't see them as such an outstanding value as the Tapados and Entretiempos; and after all, that's the focus of the thread (and frankly, in the cigars I buy the most of too). Mananitas basically fill the same role as H. Upmann Half Coronas, but aren't quite as tasty IMO and generally cost about a dollar more (recent sale price you got them at notwithstanding - that was a good buy, but you won't see it often).


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

But this time let's also open it up to the whole field at whatever price as long as that price still represents a great value for what you get for your money @TonyBrooklyn I know you have more to add than your above post. 
I understand, I am focusing on the great deal I got on the Vegueros, which may never come up again. @curmudgeonista 
Jumping up a couple of dollars I would add RyJ petit, short and wide Churchills. For around $10 I think it's a very good value. I have spent more on Nc's that were definitely not as good. Also the Partagas series D line offers some great value for the price.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

With my limited exposure to most of these marcas and vitolas, I can't add much to this. I am totally with Jack on the PMF and have already gone through 2 boxes of them in the last few months. The only thing I can add to an already stellar list is the Hoyo De Monterey Petit Robusto. I've seen them as low as the $8 range(when buying 15, even less when buying 25) and I'd pay that over and over again for them.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Big big fan of the RyJ Mille Fleurs.
They usually go on sale when I've promised to stay off the credit card, though.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Por Larranaga Picadores. Half the price of a CoRo and IMHO every bit as good.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Tell us how you really feel. 


TonyBrooklyn said:


> I do the cheap and cheerful thing once in a while. Jack's threads have been very helpful in guiding me. I think you all have made some wonderful suggestions. That will help all members that are trying to save a buck. In the end the worst or rather most disappointing Cuban Cigar i have ever smoked. Was still more satisfying than any Non Cuban i can think of. I have no suggestions to add i think you all got it covered. Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Perlas


curmudgeonista said:


> Is that the Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extra or Perlas you're talking about?
> 
> Personally, I'm no great fan of Panetelas (not in Rafael Gonzales livery, nor Quinteros, or even Por Larranaga). The ones I've had never treated me right, especially at $3+ for a very small _tripa corta _cigar (short filler). For about the same money, and a few rings up, I'll go for Partagas Habaneros or RyJ Belvederes to do the same "small & skinny" job (usually as a morning smoke with coffee for me).
> 
> ...


The kid was stockpiling em for a while...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I have some RG Perlas from 2013. The good ones are great, but a few of them have fallen flat.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

> Vegueros Tapados - A hidden gem if I ever saw one.


I'm so glad to hear that, though it will make the wait even worse!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

San Cristobal Principe. I plead with you guys who smoke cigars with coffee to get a box of these.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> San Cristobal Principe. I plead with you guys who smoke cigars with coffee to get a box of these.


You had me at cigars and coffee!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pag#11 said:


> But this time let's also open it up to the whole field at whatever price as long as that price still represents a great value for what you get for your money @TonyBrooklyn I know you have more to add than your above post.
> I understand, I am focusing on the great deal I got on the Vegueros, which may never come up again. @curmudgeonista
> Jumping up a couple of dollars I would add RyJ petit, short and wide Churchills. For around $10 I think it's a very good value. I have spent more on Nc's that were definitely not as good. Also the Partagas series D line offers some great value for the price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


 @Pag#11 at $10 a stick the door is wide open. IMHO they really don't qualify as what @curmudgeonista would refer to as cheap and cheerful. That being said taste is very subjective one mans meat is another's poison. The latest flavor bomb that has really woke my palate up is. The Montie petite #2. At $197 for a box that falls below the $10 a stick. The box i received already had 2 years on it with a 2016 date code. Smoking one right now damn what a great frigging SEEGAR. Gonna post some pics shortly of one i smoked yesterday while tearing out and repairing a rear end out of a truck. Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @*Pag#11* at $10 a stick the door is wide open. IMHO they really don't qualify as what @*curmudgeonista* would refer to as cheap and cheerful. That being said taste is very subjective one mans meat is another's poison. The latest flavor bomb that has really woke my palate up is. The Montie petite #2. At $197 for a box that falls below the $10 a stick. The box i received already had 2 years on it with a 2016 date code. Smoking one right now damn what a great frigging SEEGAR. Gonna post some pics shortly of one i smoked yesterday while tearing out and repairing a rear end out of a truck. Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


I think he was trying to tell you that this thread isn't just about "cheap & cheerfuls". It's open to cigars at any price-point that still represent a great value. Like, if you think a Behike is a bargain at $100+ feel free go ahead and post it. I kinda' doubt anyone will go quite that far up in price, but budget is less an issue here than ROI. I know I have a couple of others up my sleeve to post later that may surprise you.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I thought this was another cheap and cheerful tutorial too.. I love those. They've helped me tremendously the last few years. 
But I guess I could stand to learn a bit more about the higher end of the bargain smokes.. 



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorry if I put you on the spot @TonyBrooklyn. I felt the thread was going in a direction that it wasn't really intended to. Probably cause of me. Thanks for the help @curmudgeonista . Lets keep this rolling fellas. 
I will add the Juan Lopez seleccion numero 2

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> (from the OP)... *this time let's also open it up to the whole field at whatever price as long as that price still represents a great value for what you get for your money*.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> ...at $10 a stick the door is wide open. IMHO they really don't qualify as what @*curmudgeonista* would refer to as cheap and cheerful.





UBC03 said:


> I thought this was another cheap and cheerful tutorial too..


Hey, I can only write it. I can't read it for you too! :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I guess I'll have to get my hands on another JL2. The one I had was the most disappointing CC I have tried to date. It wasn't so much that I didn't like the flavor profile, it just kept bouncing back and forth between good and putrid. A few good puffs and then a patch of just terrible ones. I figured it was an anomaly, but at the price point I'm hesitant to buy a bulk amount.


Pag#11 said:


> Sorry if I put you on the spot @TonyBrooklyn. I felt the thread was going in a direction that it wasn't really intended to. Probably cause of me. Thanks for the help @curmudgeonista . Lets keep this rolling fellas.
> I will add the Juan Lopez seleccion numero 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

The Partigas Short and Bolivar Coronas Juniors are a couple of my favorite short smokes. (No initials - for the new guys !)
For several reasons (bad case of the flu & forest fire smoke) I was forced to not smoke anything for almost 6 months. Because of that, some of my NCs are likely past their prime in terms of those qualities that attracted me to them. On the other hand, all the CCs I’ve smoked recently have been excellent. The added rest time only improved their burn quality & taste. For me, many of the CCs don’t even begin to get real good till 2-3 years past their date code.
I mention this because this is definitely a characteristic of habanos that make them a bargain IMO. There are some terrific NCs that I enjoy, but I’ll likely stop buying boxes of them- only 5ers. Box purchases will be CCs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pag#11 said:


> Sorry if I put you on the spot @TonyBrooklyn. I felt the thread was going in a direction that it wasn't really intended to. Probably cause of me. Thanks for the help @curmudgeonista . Lets keep this rolling fellas.
> I will add the Juan Lopez seleccion numero 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


You didn't put me on any spot bro. I gave you an honest answer to an honest question. This is not a Communist forum only the cigars we speak of are from a Communist country.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> I thought this was another cheap and cheerful tutorial too.. I love those. They've helped me tremendously the last few years.
> But I guess I could stand to learn a bit more about the higher end of the bargain smokes..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I personally never ventured into the Cheap and Cheerful side. Until reading Jacks threads about the subject. A great contribution to the forum IMHO!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

A couple of surprise entries that each bear some explanation in order to shoehorn them into a "best value" thread. However, within the very tight parameters outlined, both of these stand out IMO, though for considerably different reasons.









*Montecristo Especiales No.2* - Let's face it, at $9-$10 these aren't cheap for their size. But, for "long & skinny" fans I think they are still the best value going in their premium-plus class. The only other direct comparison in the same 6" x 38 vitola is the *Cohiba Coronas Especiales* that'll run you $16 and up. And, when compared to the longer 7.6" *Montecristo Especiales* (sometimes denoted as Especiales No.1), *Cohiba Lanceros*, and *Trinidad Fundadores*, any of those will set you back quite a bit more money (roughy double on the latter two). As much as I appreciate the extra length and love those others, I do think Monte Especiales No.2's are the best buy of the bunch. They deliver the quintessential Montecristo "twang" quite distinctly, and without so much of the "hit & miss" reputation some more popular Montes like the No.2 and No.4 have earned.









*Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations* - At first glance you might wonder why I'd propose these over other marevas. But I don't. There are several such as *Bolivar Petit Coronas* and *Rafael Gonzales Petit Coronas* that are arguably as good or better. Instead, it's as a "best buy" in a tubed cigar that the HdM Coronations stand out to me. It's no secret that you pay a premium for the tube, and in most situations hard to justify. But they do have their place as a cigar you can carry without much risk of damage or drying out. And as tubed cigars go, this HdM is very reasonably priced for the quality enclosed. At roughly $5.00 apiece they make a great budget-worthy handout at weddings and such where the tube has obvious advantages and being Cuban cigars generally impresses the most jaded guest. Plus, these smoke just a little on the lighter side of medium. That's good for casual mokers, but they also ramp up to medium or even medium full by the end and have prominent enough flavors to keep most veteran smokers interested.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

H Upmann #2. One of my favorite regular production Havanas. Can still be found for a little over $200 a box, just $8 a stick.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ryj short churchill and rass, pretty reasonably priced and tasty robustos. You can probably say that most of Habanos sa’s line up is good value for money. Exclude high end Cohibas, linea 1935, and the añejado line.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very interesting thread, thanks to all sharing their knowledge.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> Very interesting thread, thanks to all sharing their knowledge.


I'll +2 Johns comment. I've always been a Parti player just because I know that I like them @TonyBrooklyn . However, these threads, and a Vegueros that Jack damaged me with has piqued my interest to play in this arena without fear of spending the farm to try others. That is all...Carry on....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

If you find them on special, you can't beat the Monte media corona IMO. You get full Montecristo flavor in an affordable ~$4.50 fun size stick.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Hey, I can only write it. I can't read it for you too! :grin2:


Be nise.. I jist ordered "horked no pheonix" off da TV Soes I can keep up with all this reedin...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

talisker10 said:


> Ryj short churchill and rass, pretty reasonably priced and tasty robustos. You can probably say that most of Habanos sa's line up is good value for money. Exclude high end Cohibas, linea 1935, and the añejado line.


My opinion....anejados is a marketing scam.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Be nise.. I jist ordered "horked no pheonix" off da TV Soes I can keep up with all this reedin...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Aw'right, I changed the title and opening sentence for you speed readers.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I always find discussions about cigars that smoke out of their price range well worth reading. For me, finding cigars that are a good value is one of the fun parts of our hobby.

Overall, I find most Cuban cigars represent a better value than many NC. To my palate most Cuban cigars taste better at there price point when compared to NC at the same price point. Of course that could be just me.

Some sticks that I have found that really hit that value spot, smoking above their price point are:

Por Larranaga Panetelas of the short/mixed filler sticks is the pick of the litter. Box to box they are running pretty consistent in flavor and construction.
The Rafael Gonzalez Perlas and Petite Coronas are good candidates as value sticks.
The Partagas Aristocrat seems to fit that description in the $4 range (I haven't tried all the other Party $4ish sticks)
I can't say the Partagas Series D#4 is the best $8 Cuban. There are a bunch of Cuban cigars at that price point and I've only had a few other macros at that price point. (I think my next order is going to be some JL2s) If you compare D#4 to a large cross section of NC they blow most of them away. To get the same enjoyable cigar experience with a NC I'm up in the low to high teens dollar wise.

I haven't had many of the $10 plus Cubans so I'm very interested in hearing what my fellow puffers find real values in the higher price ranges.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

R&J Cazadores represents good value compared to similar vitolas.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

In for the info. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hickorynut said:


> I'll +2 Johns comment. I've always been a Parti player just because I know that I like them @TonyBrooklyn . However, these threads, and a Vegueros that Jack damaged me with has piqued my interest to play in this arena without fear of spending the farm to try others. That is all...Carry on....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


 @Hickorynut PSD#6 box of 20 was just on a Flash sale $98 a box that's less than $5 a stick. At that price all i can say is Veguer Who!:vs_laugh:


----------

